# AMD Ryzen 4000 APU ‘Renoir’ Lineup For Desktop & Mobility Platforms Leaks Out – Zen 2 Cores & Vega G



## bssunilreddy (Dec 19, 2019)

AMD Ryzen 4000 APU ‘Renoir’ Lineup For Desktop & Mobility Platforms Leaks Out – Zen 2 Cores & Vega GPUs In Various SKUs

More information on AMD's Ryzen 4000 APU lineup, codenamed Renoir, has leaked out by a user on Reddit. The information points out the various SKUs and each specific GPU config that would be featured on AMD's upcoming desktop and mobility-based APU family which arrives early next year.

AMD Ryzen 4000 APU 'Renoir' APU Lineup Leaks Out - Desktop and Mobility SKUs Detailed

We have already seen listings of several Ryzen 4000 APUs before but the latest leak decodes their specific integrated GPU configurations too along with TDP values. All of the processors were listed in the latest AMD Bootcamp drivers dating December 2019.

AMD's 4th Generation Renoir APUs (Ryzen) will be based on the 7nm Zen 2 architecture and will succeed the 3rd Generation Piccaso APU lineup which is based on the Zen+ core architecture. The 7nm APU family will have a lot of new features to talk about aside from the Zen 2 cores, it will be highly efficient, more than the current 12nm Zen+ parts and would feature a more modern Vega GPU with an enhanced feature set that is close to the Radeon VII than the Radeon RX Vega 64.

*i.imgur.com/c8LJm64.png
Some really interesting details about these parts are that AMD is only planning to offer a B12 SKU on the mobility front which means that they really want to take the fight to Intel's Core i9 mobility lineup with their first Ryzen 9 mobile chip. The desktop lineup would include Ryzen 7, Ryzen 5, and Ryzen 3 SKUs which will be compatible with existing AM4 socketed motherboards although BIOS restrictions on the older 300/400 series chipsets may prevent compatibility. This is something that each motherboard vendor has to take into account and their support would matter a lot.

As for the GPUs, Vega will still be used and the maximum configuration is rumored to go up to Vega 12 or 13 which indicates 768 or 832 stream processors. The rest of the lineup would make use of the Vega 11, 10, 8, 9, 6, 4, 3 GPUs. The GPU also rocks much higher clock speed which is possible through the advanced 7nm process node.

As with the previous gen, the 45W mobility parts will be fighting against the Intel Coffee Lake-H series processors while the 15W parts will be battling out against the Comet Lake-U and Ice Lake-U SKUs. The desktop parts will be coming out a little bit later considering the Ryzen 5 3400G and the Ryzen 3 3200G launched recently.

The 4th Gen lineup, codenamed Renoir, will feature support on FP6 (notebook) and AM4 (desktop) platforms. The current Ryzen notebook lineup is based around the FP5 socket and since FP6 is a whole new socket change, we can expect a drastic change to the feature set of the AMD Renoir generation of CPUs.

Source:AMD Ryzen 4000 APU Lineup For Desktop & Mobility Platforms Leaked


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 15, 2020)

Any idea of when will we be able to buy the 4xxx APUs in India?


----------



## Desmond (Sep 30, 2020)

There is an AMD event on October 8th where the 4000 series CPUs and the RDNA2 GPUs are expected to be announced.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 1, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> Any idea of when will we be able to buy the 4xxx APUs in India?


Probably a month after general availability in the west.


----------



## nac (Oct 12, 2020)

Deltapage, Primeabgb, itdepot have listed 4000 PRO series APUs and they are bundled with CPU cooler as well. Don't know who is offering the 3yrs warranty. My guess is seller warranty. It should be grey, right? or Did AMD silently launched and I am not aware of that? (I mean for retail sales)

4350G should be on par with 3100 but with iGPU and cheaper than 3400G
4650G should perform close to 3600 but with iGPU and cheaper than 3600 (I don't see 3600 available in many online sites. One local seller quoted 19k)

Checked few B450 board support list, seems like they don't support these two. If anyone interested in these, they should get 500 series chipset board.


----------



## chetansha (Oct 12, 2020)

nac said:


> Deltapage, Primeabgb, itdepot have listed 4000 PRO series APUs and they are bundled with CPU cooler as well. Don't know who is offering the 3yrs warranty. My guess is seller warranty. It should be grey, right? or Did AMD silently launched and I am not aware of that? (I mean for retail sales)
> 
> 4350G should be on par with 3100 but with iGPU and cheaper than 3400G
> 4650G should perform close to 3600 but with iGPU and cheaper than 3600 (I don't see 3600 available in many online sites. One local seller quoted 19k)
> ...


Warranty is backed by amd india. I have confirmed it .*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201011/f82ee6cf4e76e6bb9b3f0ac75c7b9429.jpg

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 12, 2020)

I am a bit confused here. It is socket AM4 but needs B550 motherboad?


----------



## nac (Oct 12, 2020)

chetansha said:


> Warranty is backed by amd india. I have confirmed it .


Thank you.
I don't know why Primeabgb is bundling this with A320 and selling it. I checked ASUS site, A320 and 4xxxG is not compatible.  


sling-shot said:


> I am a bit confused here. It is socket AM4 but needs B550 motherboad?


Yes, 5000 series is not compatible with B350. Like that 4000 APUs are not compatible anything before 500 series chipset. But who knows, they may add it in future  
Already they didn't have enough space to write all codes. Now they've promised to add support for 5000 series CPUs to select boards by deleting some CPUs already compatible (probably some A series CPUs, I guess).


----------



## nac (Oct 12, 2020)

Chipset compatible table here doesn't say anything about 4000 series APU.
I see some updating their Mini PC (Asrock Deskmini A300), but don't know what chipset they are using. 
And here is an interview around the time of 4000 APU launch.
*i.imgur.com/spCC6Ac.png


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 13, 2020)

Me with B350 board looking for a meaningful upgrade


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 13, 2020)

Slightly off-topic possibly but will the AMD 5000 series launch at the same time in India as the rest of the world?


----------



## nac (Oct 13, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> Me with B350 board looking for a meaningful upgrade


You can go upto 3000 series CPU. 


Extreme Gamer said:


> Slightly off-topic possibly but will the AMD 5000 series launch at the same time in India as the rest of the world?


I guess no. It will take few more weeks.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 13, 2020)

The 3000 series APUs are not a significantly big step up from my 2000 series APU. 

The discrete processors would definitely be better but will need additional graphic card.


----------



## chetansha (Oct 13, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> Me with B350 board looking for a meaningful upgrade


Sell it (to me)

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 13, 2020)

Same here, wanna upgrade to a faster line up, currently on B350 and R5 1600


----------



## nac (Oct 14, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> The 3000 series APUs are not a significantly big step up from my 2000 series APU.
> The discrete processors would definitely be better but will need additional graphic card.


In that case even for B450, not many options. I am with B450+2200G
If you don't need this powerful iGPU of your 2x00G, you can go for a basic dGPU+3x00 CPU.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 14, 2020)

That is the problem. I actually do need a better GPU too to cope up with rising demand for graphics. But do not want the added energy toll from a discrete graphics card. 

My desktop mainly runs as a browsing, office work machine but occasionally plays games. For that alone I feel always running a card would be a waste.


----------



## chetansha (Oct 14, 2020)

sling-shot said:


> That is the problem. I actually do need a better GPU too to cope up with rising demand for graphics. But do not want the added energy toll from a discrete graphics card.
> 
> My desktop mainly runs as a browsing, office work machine but occasionally plays games. For that alone I feel always running a card would be a waste.


You can opt for 4650g.

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Oct 14, 2020)

chetansha said:


> You can opt for 4650g.


You mean B350 chipset board supports this processor?


----------



## chetansha (Oct 14, 2020)

nac said:


> You mean B350 chipset board supports this processor?


Nope. You will have to update mobo too

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Oct 14, 2020)

chetansha said:


> Nope. You will have to update mobo too


Yeah, of course. But which B350 board offering BIOS update for 4000 APU? I have checked few boards, other than 500 chipset board, no other board is supporting 4000 APU.


----------



## chetansha (Oct 14, 2020)

I mean upgrade your board. Change it

Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Oct 15, 2020)

chetansha said:


> I mean upgrade your board. Change it


 
The point was keeping the existing board and get what could be the best possible upgrade.


----------

